

Show HN: My Twitter brand monitoring side project - illdave
http://recon.io/

======
illdave
Hi HN - I've been working on a Twitter brand monitoring service that alerts
you whenever anything interesting is tweeted about your brand. It analyses
each tweet, so it can tell you when a user asks a question, when you get good
& bad feedback and when a journalist tweets about you (amongst other things).

I'd love to hear your feedback.

~~~
ddorian43
I clicked on the demo and then on the positive tweets and the page that opened
was just too huge, add pagination or date grouping or something. My firefox
exploded. Also 2 scrollbars in windows/firefox14.01
<http://i.imgur.com/9QdZE.png> . Also how are you filtering the tweets, do you
get every single tweet from twitter or can search for certian tweets
containing keyword?

~~~
illdave
Thanks for the feedback and the headsup on the CSS bug, I'll get that fixed.
Pagination sounds like a good idea, or reworking how it fetches the data from
Twitter.

When a campaign is created it queries Twitter's API for the brand name (e.g.
"Hipmunk") every 10 minutes, and then runs filters on each tweet to categorise
it.

------
kmfrk
I love the simplicity of it. Don't be compelled to succumb to feature creep.
There is already plenty to make people pay five bucks or more a week for this.
The worth to movie, music, and videogame producers alone.

I guess you could add some mobile notification mechanism, but I already love
the product as it is right now.

As far as I am concerned, you might as well charge twenty bucks a month for
it. It's a great product.

~~~
illdave
Thanks very much! I completely agree with keeping the simplicity of it - I'd
much rather focus on having it do one thing really, really well rather than
lots of things "just ok". Really appreciate the kind words, thanks again.

------
Axsuul
Signed up with one of my brands. First of all, I have to say great design! The
sign up process was easy and getting started by adding a campaign was simple.
I can't comment yet on how well the service works but overall it's been a good
impression.

~~~
illdave
Thanks for the kind words - let me know how you get on with it (dave@recon.io)

------
optimus
How are you determining if a tweet is positive, negative, or neutral?

~~~
eli
The Twitter API lets you search by mood, I would assume it's just passing
those along.

~~~
instakill
It does? Never heard of that before.

------
rnochumo
I recorded a beta test for recon.io: <http://brinx.it/fqA>

Hope you enjoy the feedback.

~~~
illdave
This is awesome, thanks very much - BetaPunch looks incredibly useful.

------
redslazer
Looks really awesome.

Just a little note. In your demo one of the negatives is misclassified which
shouldnt really happen in a demo :P

~~~
illdave
Aha, thanks - good catch. Fixed!

------
sgdesign
Very cool, and great design! Seems you filter out tweets that are not in
english? Is that provided by the Twitter API as well?

~~~
illdave
Thanks! Yep, at the moment I've set it to only pick up English language tweets
but I could potentially roll out other languages at a later date.

------
irrationalfab
Interesting twist. Excellent execution. Great MVP.

------
instakill
What sentiment analysis API do you use?

~~~
bombelino
I guess he's using NLP (Natural language processing) for that.

~~~
maayank
He asked what API, not what field of techniques. NLP is comprised of many
different things, all different techniques and observations and not concrete
code implementation of them. I for one am also interested if he used some
ready API that implements some NLP techniques.

------
Avalaxy
How is this new? Similar services have been around for years already.

~~~
illdave
This doesn't just alert you anytime someone mentions your brand (like a Google
alerts style service might) - this analyses tweets to identify mentions that
you might want to act on, like tech support issues, feature requests and (y
favourite) when a journalist mentions you.

~~~
Avalaxy
But that too already exists... I wanted to built exactly this ~6 months ago,
but I didn't because there were already so many competitors back then.

~~~
adambenayoun
Just because a service exists does not mean that someone else shouldn't launch
something better. I love the simplicity of the service (reminds me of buffer
that does one thing really well).

